# Software build v9.0 2019.32 9d0d19a (8/27/2019)



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Release notes form upcoming 2019.32 update (on a Model S, could be different on Model 3)
















Keyfob updates now possible


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

My understanding is beta releases do not include in-car release notes (but emailed notes). Has that changed?


----------



## Didgie (Aug 26, 2019)

Any idea what the key fob update actually does?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Didgie said:


> Any idea what the key fob update actually does?


Release notes say it's a security update.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Perhaps better security to prevent relay attacks.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

I hope this is a beta since we haven't gotten an update in around a month and half now but don't think it is


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

tipton said:


> I hope this is a beta since we haven't gotten an update in around a month and half now but don't think it is


It has release notes...... So, it ain't a beta.....


----------



## Dave EV (Apr 16, 2018)

2019.32 9d0d19a appears to be rolling out to quite a few Model 3s according to TeslaFi.

Edit: Model S and X, too.


----------



## torque3 (Sep 27, 2017)

release notes from a Model 3 LR, vin 34xxx
EDIT: Model 3 LR RWD with FSD


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Release notes for my X were the same as shown above for the 3. Surprised that X doesn’t have the key fob updates as shown above for an S.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

as a reminder, if you are wanting to say you have installed/downloaded a software version, please use the voting buttons instead of posting just that you have installed it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

A recent S or X get a lot more out of this update:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/cwbde9


----------



## Easy Entry (May 8, 2018)

Seems the "echo on Bluetooth calls" bug is back. Pretty bad regression - I was enjoying 6+ months echo free!


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I hope that is not a wide spread bug. I am getting ready to leave on another long road trip and need my phone working well.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

FWIW (probably not new news to anyone?):
This is not a beta release (unless setting “advanced “ for software updates now equals beta) because I don’t think I’m beta...🤔
I only got Software Update and New Language Support in release notes on my M3. Driving Dynamics must only be for S/X as well as fob.
(Sorry I don’t have time now to check for echo on Bluetooth calls. )


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Updated to 2019.28.3.1 a week ago and seeing an update for my vehicle now (assuming it's 2019.32). Started it over 30min ago, but it's still going. I've had every update completed in 20min or less before. Any estimates on how long this should take?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Updated to 2019.28.3.1 a week ago and seeing an update for my vehicle now (assuming it's 2019.32). Started it over 30min ago, but it's still going. I've had every update completed in 20min or less before. Any estimates on how long this should take?


Mine was 32 mins from start to finish


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Looks like there are a lot of new things waiting in the wings here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166758795206373377


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I just installed this update but it failed. Went down to the car in the garage and it said "Unable to charge, incompatible software version,""Unable to drive," "Contact service" and "Software Update Required." Also, while sitting in the car as I was getting ready to call Tesla, there was a loud clunk from the back of the car, and the AC simultaneously and very abruptly cut off - not a good thing at all in Atlanta this time of year.

The car is, in fact, showing that it's on 2019.32, but evidently something went wrong.

On hold with support right now. Hopefully this is easily resolved.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

evannole said:


> Also, while sitting in the car as I was getting ready to call Tesla, there was a loud clunk from the back of the car, and the AC simultaneously and very abruptly cut off - not a good thing at all in Atlanta this time of year.


Just your HV contactors opening.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Just your HV contactors opening.


Yes, I suspected that as well, but the fact that the air conditioner stopped simultaneously concerns me a bit. I was not able to restart it via the screen, either. Maybe a virtual fuse or circuit breaker tripped and the AC will come back shortly. I am back upstairs now, still waiting on Vehicle Support to answer.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

NR4P said:


> Mine was 32 mins from start to finish


Definitely one of the longest updates. Ironically, all the updates that say ~45min get done in 20, and this one said ~25min and took 40.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

evannole said:


> Yes, I suspected that as well, but the fact that the air conditioner stopped simultaneously concerns me a bit. I was not able to restart it via the screen, either. Maybe a virtual fuse or circuit breaker tripped and the AC will come back shortly. I am back upstairs now, still waiting on Vehicle Support to answer.


The AC compressor runs off the HV so if those opened, then it may shut down.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> The AC compressor runs off the HV so if those opened, then it may shut down.


That makes sense; thanks!


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

My phone as key seems to be failing with this update, car doesn't lock when walk away or unlock on walk up.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> My phone as key seems to be failing with this update, car doesn't lock when walk away or unlock on walk up.


 Reboot phone, reboot car that might solve it.


----------



## giarC71 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mine update fine. But at the end it said to call Tesla while still saying updating...I waited and it all rebooted fine. It just took time. Haven't tested anything yet.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

giarC71 said:


> Mine update fine. But at the end it said to call Tesla while still saying updating...I waited and it all rebooted fine. It just took time. Haven't tested anything yet.


over the last few updates, when people have sat in the car during the update, it has shown this. probably best to run the update and let it sit to avoid any temptation to poke it and potentially cause the update to stall out or otherwise not behave correctly.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

I drive a 70 mile round trip to and from work on autopilot and can pretty much expect what the car is going to do but after installing this update it drove perfectly today. The car was perfectly centered in the lane and took all freeway interchanges perfectly, especially a sweeping right turn at highway speeds. Anyone else notice a difference?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Resumption of USB audio over power cycles is still broken. While it usually remembers where you are, about one in five times you get in the car it's forgotten where you are, which can be really annoying.


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Some regression in autopilot. My regular exit is an exit only Lane and the car seamlessly used to change to it as soon as the lane appeared. Today it did a couple of phantom brakes and twitches deciding which lane to take. It made the right decision in the end but haven't seen this type of behavior in a long while


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Installed this version a couple days ago.

Using AP the 90% failed left lane changes are back (was working in the previous flavor and broken in the previous -1). Now it starts to move to the left and then just gives up and cancels AP while keeping TACC engaged. Two versions back it would cancel the lane change and stay in AP. Now it cancels AP and leaves the signal on.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Almost all of mine typically say 25 minutes and that has always been about right.



shareef777 said:


> Definitely one of the longest updates. Ironically, all the updates that say ~45min get done in 20, and this one said ~25min and took 40.


----------



## PaulT (Aug 22, 2018)

This version seems like a step or two back. When AP switching lane, it got almost all the way over into empty lane to my right, then the car swerved all the way back to original lane. It also swerved abruptly in the lane on AP once for no reason, guessing it thought there was an obstacle on my left. Several false braking events occurred. Another time it swerved drastically to a turn lane on my left where AP has always tracked correctly straight/slightly right.


----------



## Bartman1983 (Aug 13, 2019)

tipton said:


> I hope this is a beta since we haven't gotten an update in around a month and half now but don't think it is


I have gotten an update every 2 weeks almost and I am not on beta.. what version are u on


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Drive on country roads this morning first day with the update and it seems twichy. maybe because It was midday bright sun loads of shadows but tons of uneasy breaking/resumption, just seemed confused.


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

I updated to this version yesterday and had an extremely strange issue. 
I was reversing out of my driveway, put the car into drive, everything seemed normal as the rearview camera dismissed itself, but upon accelerating the car was still in reverse! The gear readout still read reverse (R) as well.

I thought perhaps when reaching the stalk to put it in drive I did a combination of slightly depressing the stock enough for it to have some throw to it but not enough to engage drive while simulteanously touching the screen, slightly swiping down to dismiss the camera view. BUT, upon trying to physically recreate this, I cannot naturally touch the screen and the stalk at the same time, at least not in my seats normal memory position. 

I hope I somehow managed to do this myself and not the car messing up, but I cannot imagine how I could have.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Zimmra said:


> I updated to this version yesterday and had an extremely strange issue.
> I was reversing out of my driveway, put the car into drive, everything seemed normal as the rearview camera dismissed itself, but upon accelerating the car was still in reverse! The gear readout still read reverse (R) as well.
> 
> I thought perhaps when reaching the stalk to put it in drive I did a combination of slightly depressing the stock enough for it to have some throw to it but not enough to engage drive while simulteanously touching the screen, slightly swiping down to dismiss the camera view. BUT, upon trying to physically recreate this, I cannot naturally touch the screen and the stalk at the same time, at least not in my seats normal memory position.
> ...


Any chance that you did something like entering or speaking a NAV destination while in reverse? That will dismiss the rear camera view.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Phantom braking seems much better.


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

Based on Teslafi.com, did Tesla slow it down rolling out?


----------



## Dave EV (Apr 16, 2018)

SkipperOFMO said:


> I drive a 70 mile round trip to and from work on autopilot and can pretty much expect what the car is going to do but after installing this update it drove perfectly today. The car was perfectly centered in the lane and took all freeway interchanges perfectly, especially a sweeping right turn at highway speeds. Anyone else notice a difference?


Yeah, Autosteer is definitely different with this version compared to last. In some tricky cases it's better, in other tricky cases it's worse, so on the whole, no major change. I still think that the biggest improvements will have to do with the path planner and the path planner planning farther out and allowing the car to drift more in the lane to reduce and smooth out steering adjustments.



panpanbebe said:


> Based on Teslafi.com, did Tesla slow it down rolling out?


My guess is that people who have Advanced turned on have mostly gotten the update - Tesla will wait a day or two, then push it out to everyone if no major issues are found.


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

GRiMm-V- said:


> Some regression in autopilot. My regular exit is an exit only Lane and the car seamlessly used to change to it as soon as the lane appeared. Today it did a couple of phantom brakes and twitches deciding which lane to take. It made the right decision in the end but haven't seen this type of behavior in a long while


As a followup, today's commute was much better at the same exit. Car performed as expected without the hesitation it demonstrated yesterday. My drive home yesterday was also uneventful, so I'm gonna chalk up yesterday morning's glitching to some re-calibrating with the new SW


----------



## Fromm (Aug 31, 2018)

First time I've ever seen this 'warning'. Anyone know if there's a setting to disable this nag.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Looks like the Speed Limit Mode you can set or disable from the app.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dave EV said:


> Yeah, Autosteer is definitely different with this version compared to last.


I'm surprised that so many people see large changes in behavior.

I haven't noticed any real differences. For me, it still screws up in the same places and in the same ways as it has for the last couple of months.


----------



## Fromm (Aug 31, 2018)

Yep. Forgot I was messing with the CC settings when driving through a lot of school zones the other day.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Just back from a 450 km trip. No phantom breaks, smooth lane change, more human like driving. For me, this is better than the previous version.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Just back from a 450 km trip. No phantom breaks, smooth lane change, more human like driving. For me, this is better than the previous version.


Agreed. While I've only driven 200 miles on this version, there's been zero phantom braking. Normally I'd see at least a few.

Hopefully this trend continues.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> over the last few updates, when people have sat in the car during the update, it has shown this. probably best to run the update and let it sit to avoid any temptation to poke it and potentially cause the update to stall out or otherwise not behave correctly.


From personal experience, just wait until the app says "software update complete".

As many veteran forum members know, I bricked Middie the first day of ownership.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

For the last 18 months (yes, early adaptor here) I never had an issue with my phone acting as a key. This is through different phones, Samsung S8, S10, and iPhone (multiple versions), despite all the reports out there of people having issues. 
Now, since this last update, my phone is only working 1 out of 3 times! 
NOA has been worse for me as well. No phantom breaking here, but worse......no breaking at all, or not hard enough. Juts yesterday I had to hit the breaks hard to even skid a but because EAP would not break hard enough to not hit the guy in front of me (all on Highway).


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Following up on my failed installation of this version: when I woke up the next morning, the car was completely dead. Couldn't even open the doors. The Tesla service center in Marietta, just a mile away from my home, had it towed over there and had it fixed within 24 hours, giving me an S P85 loaner in the meantime. Apparently something about the failed update also resulted in significant drain of the 12V battery, enough so that it ran all the way down and had to be replaced, which it was, under warranty, of course.

Another very positive experience with Tesla service, and the Marietta service center, in particular!


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

evannole said:


> Following up on my failed installation of this version: when I woke up the next morning, the car was completely dead. Couldn't even open the doors. The Tesla service center in Marietta, just a mile away from my home, had it towed over there and had it fixed within 24 hours, giving me an S P85 loaner in the meantime. Apparently something about the failed update also resulted in significant drain of the 12V battery, enough so that it ran all the way down and had to be replaced, which it was, under warranty, of course.
> 
> Another very positive experience with Tesla service, and the Marietta service center, in particular!


Good for you! My service center is 240 miles away, but we do have a ranger locally.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

slotti said:


> For the last 18 months (yes, early adaptor here) I never had an issue with my phone acting as a key. This is through different phones, Samsung S8, S10, and iPhone (multiple versions), despite all the reports out there of people having issues.
> Now, since this last update, my phone is only working 1 out of 3 times!
> NOA has been worse for me as well. No phantom breaking here, but worse......no breaking at all, or not hard enough. Juts yesterday I had to hit the breaks hard to even skid a but because EAP would not break hard enough to not hit the guy in front of me (all on Highway).


That second part doesn't sound like a firmware problem to me. It sounds like a sensor problem, although the timing suggests it might have been caused by something that happened during the firmware update. I suggest contacting service immediately and not using AP until the problem is diagnosed and fixed.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Did my first long drive under this version and autopilot/NOA was a mess. It was all over the place, phantom braking 2x as much as normal, bobbing between lanes. Haven't seen behavior this bad in a long time. Not sure what the deal was... doing another long drive in a few hours, we'll see if this one is any better.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Just back from a 450 km trip. No phantom breaks, smooth lane change, more human like driving. For me, this is better than the previous version.


Did another 420 km today. Not a success. Phantom breaks, change lane cancellations, bad off ramp direct on the wall. Had to manually breaks


----------



## methein1955 (Aug 28, 2019)

I received or found message for updating in both Tesla mobile app and Alarm Icon on touch screen of the M3 on 27th.
But, it disappeared and could not be found anywhere in mobile app and touchscreen when tried to install or update the software on 30th.
Any idea about the reason for revoking SW by Tesla or something wrong in SW updating which support service is required??


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

methein1955 said:


> I received or found message for updating in both Tesla mobile app and Alarm Icon on touch screen of the M3 on 27th.
> But, it disappeared and could not be found anywhere in mobile app and touchscreen when tried to install or update the software on 30th.
> Any idea about the reason for revoking SW by Tesla or something wrong in SW updating which support service is required??


They possibly pulled the version so it is no longer available to install.


----------



## Jayhof (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Guys, I am new here, and I just got Model 3 AWD long-range last Sunday with full self-driving. 

Is this normal behavior for autopilot version 2019.32 with FSD? I have been driving on a two-lane highway, and when we (me and my car Tessie) approach an onramp with cars on the onramp my car in AP will significantly slow down as if it is trying to match the speed of the vehicles on the onramp. It feels dangerous as I am concerned that I will get rear ended. Has anyone else noticed that? Should I submit a bug report in my car the next time it happens? 

In regards to lain changing settings, I have mine set to Mad Max, and when it goes to switch lanes, my blinker will blink about 5 or 6 times before it starts to change lain. I don't think that feels very Mad Maxie. 

Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Both of the situations you detail seem "normal" to me. But normal is an ever-changing target for our cars. With the on-ramp slow-down issue, I think what you're seeing is the car being "courteous" and allowing the merging car to enter first. Most of us would accelerate to allow the merger to come in behind. As to the blinker and lane change, it seems to me that sometimes the car blinks too many times, sometimes too few. I'm sure that the goal is to make the car mimic normal safe driving behavior, but at present improvements and tweaks are certainly required. Many dramatic improvements have been made via software updates in the year that I've owned my car, and these improvements continue. FSD is a beta function at present(and I expect it will be for years to come). Use it with the knowledge that it is an imperfect system that will improve. Over time you'll learn to anticipate those areas of weakness, and should be prepared to assist the car at those times.

Welcome to the family!


----------



## DennisP (Jan 5, 2019)

While on autopilot yesterday I had an issue passing semi's. Two times I was halfway past the big rig(s) and the car braked a bit, like it was responding to the truck swaying in his lane and was unsure whether to keep going, speed up or brake to avoid a collision, though no alarm sounded. It's a little disconcerting for sure and a reminder you keep focused on driving to be ready to respond to any "quirks".


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Jayhof said:


> Hi Guys, I am new here, and I just got Model 3 AWD long-range last Sunday with full self-driving.
> 
> Is this normal behavior for autopilot version 2019.32 with FSD? I have been driving on a two-lane highway, and when we (me and my car Tessie) approach an onramp with cars on the onramp my car in AP will significantly slow down as if it is trying to match the speed of the vehicles on the onramp. It feels dangerous as I am concerned that I will get rear ended. Has anyone else noticed that? Should I submit a bug report in my car the next time it happens?
> 
> ...


I agree with @FRC . One thing I'll add is you can tell if it's letting a car in because it will show up as darker on the screen. That should give you some insight as to whether its that or something else. I'll also add that this is still a driving assist. Your concern is for good reason. Be prepared to accelerate quickly if the car starts braking and there is someone following at an unsafe distance. You may need to brake as well. Here is a thread of someone that rear-ended someone while on autopilot.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I am on a cross country drive with this version and it is much worse than the prior version. Just passed a big semi and I signal to move into his lane after being well past him and the car brakes instead of accelerating. Lane changing was very good on the prior release but on 32 it is back to being unpredictable and not so good. NoAP, is horrible on exiting. It drops your speed from 70 to around 30 while still not to the exit. It used to exit too fast and now it exits too slow. One other issue is taking control of the steering while on NoAP. It can be a hard fight. For example you see an object in the roadway you are about to hit. You try to steer around it but it won't let you. I found the best way to get control back is to hit the brakes and then you can easily avoid the object.

This will be my 3rd cross country drive this summer and the software two versions back was better. The software one back was the best.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

barjohn said:


> It can be a hard fight. For example you see an object in the roadway you are about to hit. You try to steer around it but it won't let you.


I have a pothole I've been steering around for at least 6 months now, and would say the torque needed on this version is no different than the last few releases. maybe speed or other things impact the torque needed, but for my drives on this version, it has been no different.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Just back from a 450 km trip. No phantom breaks, smooth lane change, more human like driving. For me, this is better than the previous version.


My usual 257 km trip from home to the inlaws in Orleans (yesterday) saw two phantom braking sessions on the two lane Hwy 7 and then, once on the 417, the car dramtically slowing down as it locked onto the speed of a merging vehicle that was at my rear (!) right position.

Still not ready for prime time IMO.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I was on I10 in west Texas where the speed limit is 80 and I was doing 85mph. Try it there a few times and see what I mean. Not every time but it only takes once.


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

Currently have software 28.3.1. Got notice on phone last night that software update was available. Went to car to see if that was the case on the screen, it was not. Went to Tesla app, link was not there either. Went back to phone to see if notice was still there, it was not. Very strange. Any idea why this happened?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

rrollens said:


> Currently have software 28.3.1. Got notice on phone last night that software update was available. Went to car to see if that was the case on the screen, it was not. Went to Tesla app, link was not there either. Went back to phone to see if notice was still there, it was not. Very strange. Any idea why this happened?


it failed to finish downloading during the process. Mine has done this a couple times (since we could see when a new release was being downloaded), including last night for this one. I contacted my local mobile service coordinator and he was able to see mine failed last night and re-push it to the car. It downloaded and installed fine after that.


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> it failed to finish downloading during the process. Mine has done this a couple times (since we could see when a new release was being downloaded), including last night for this one. I contacted my local mobile service coordinator and he was able to see mine failed last night and re-push it to the car. It downloaded and installed fine after that.


Thank you. You are correct! This afternoon another notice, then success!


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Never seen this before.


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

barjohn said:


> I am on a cross country drive with this version and it is much worse than the prior version. Just passed a big semi and I signal to move into his lane after being well past him and the car brakes instead of accelerating. Lane changing was very good on the prior release but on 32 it is back to being unpredictable and not so good. NoAP, is horrible on exiting. It drops your speed from 70 to around 30 while still not to the exit. It used to exit too fast and now it exits too slow. One other issue is taking control of the steering while on NoAP. It can be a hard fight. For example you see an object in the roadway you are about to hit. You try to steer around it but it won't let you. I found the best way to get control back is to hit the brakes and then you can easily avoid the object.
> 
> This will be my 3rd cross country drive this summer and the software two versions back was better. The software one back was the best.


I prefer lifting right stalk to disengage, being smoother than hitting break.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

You don't have time to use that approach when you come on an object suddenly such as a huge tire chunk that you could not see do to the traffic in front of you.


----------



## groundlevelpaint (Oct 19, 2018)

I lost 8 mi of range with this update anyone else experienced that? So in a little less than a year and 23,000 miles I'm down to 288 miles full charge which I don't do often so 260 miles at 90%. It never charged over 307 miles when I did charge it to 100%. Tesla ranger told me yesterday I am 3% down from fleet averages


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

groundlevelpaint said:


> I lost 8 mi of range with this update anyone else experienced that? So in a little less than a year and 23,000 miles I'm down to 288 miles full charge which I don't do often so 260 miles at 90%. It never charged over 307 miles when I did charge it to 100%. Tesla ranger told me yesterday I am 3% down from fleet averages
> View attachment 29039


Yes I saw that also on mine since the last update. LR RWD


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

What is weird is, I had a think this as a download pending but never accepted the download and install. I kept waiting for something new and indeed got new updates - which I think meant it was a new update. But, still I never did the update. Then today, the software update YELLOW button is gone, so I figured - I’ve seen this before and they either pulled it or I’m waiting for the next one. But now today, I check and it HAS installed the .32 realese. HAs anyone had an install go without ACCEPTING?


----------



## magglass1 (Apr 15, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> What is weird is, I had a think this as a download pending but never accepted the download and install. I kept waiting for something new and indeed got new updates - which I think meant it was a new update. But, still I never did the update. Then today, the software update YELLOW button is gone, so I figured - I've seen this before and they either pulled it or I'm waiting for the next one. But now today, I check and it HAS installed the .32 realese. HAs anyone had an install go without ACCEPTING?


Maybe you accidentally scheduled it to install over night instead of dismissing the window at some point?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Since I downloaded this version about 10 (?) days ago, I have been experiencing issues with my "Walk Away Lock" seemingly turning itself off and my seat back not moving into its correct (in memory) position for driving.

My e-mail I just sent to Tesla:

*Today, an intermittent issue that showed up with the latest software version has manifested itself three (3) times between 1130 EDT (1530 GMT) and 1230 EDT (1630 GMT) today, Monday 16 Sep 2019.

The third event took place after a full power off and 90 second wait......

The issue is "Walk Away Lock" is turning itself off after a drive cycle.

This was an intermittent problem since the latest software update but with it happening three (3) times today, the "Walk Away Lock" is no longer reliable.

Also, since the latest software update, the power seat back will not assume its correct (memory) position for a drive.

I must select another (named) memory setting and then re-select my name for the seat back to correctly move into driving position.

This issue is intermittent.*

-------------------------------------------------------

Anyone else with this "Walk Away Lock" bug of turning itself off?

Thanks. Cheers.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Mike said:


> Since I downloaded this version about 10 (?) days ago, I have been experiencing issues with my "Walk Away Lock" seemingly turning itself off and my seat back not moving into its correct (in memory) position for driving.
> 
> My e-mail I just sent to Tesla:
> 
> ...


I just did this weekend for the first time. I've been on this version for a little while and have been in and out of it at least a lot, but yesterday, it did not lock even though I got at least 30-40 yards away from the car.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> I just did this weekend for the first time. I've been on this version for a little while and have been in and out of it at least a lot, but yesterday, it did not lock even though I got at least 30-40 yards away from the car.


As the day goes on, the system has now devolved to always turning Walk Away Lock off as soon as any activity is done, so I always must go to the lock menu and reset it to on just prior to leaving the car.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Walk away lock (at least as I understand it) is still working normally for me.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Since I downloaded this version about 10 (?) days ago, I have been experiencing issues with my "Walk Away Lock" seemingly turning itself off and my seat back not moving into its correct (in memory) position for driving.
> 
> My e-mail I just sent to Tesla:
> 
> ...


From Reddit:

I was asked if all profiles were doing this, or just mine.

I randomly chose another profile and it worked in accordance with manufacturer specifications.

I was told sometimes these driver profiles get corrupted and require a delete and re-creation.

I just did that and the walk away lock just worked in accordance with manufacturer specifications.

I'll update tomorrow if it is still solved.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

My walk away lock is still working correctly, so it seems that my driver profile was, somehow, corrupted with this latest update.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Another setting that mus have been 'corrupted' with the last software update: my autopilot setting of "relative" and "-30 kph" was defaulted to "relative" and "0 kph". Also, autopilot itself had to be reselected (and saying yes to the warning message) and re-set to "Mad Max".

I then moved my seat-back a micron to make the "save drivers profile settings" box pop up and hit "save".

So essentially, my new software version upload protocol will now include:

remove the dash cam/sentry mode thumb drive prior to actual upload,
after the new software is installed:
do a full "power down" (as per technique explained earlier),
ensure walk away lock is enabled, and
ensure autopilot settings are where I want them to be, and

re-save (or delete and re-install) my driver profile.


----------

